# Pflanzenrätsel zum Wochenende



## Limnos (24. Juni 2011)

Pflanzenrätsel zum Wochenende


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (25. Juni 2011)

*AW: Pflanzenrätsel zum Wochenende*

HI,

Juncus ensifolia (__ Zwergbinse)
Aconitum napellus (__ Eisenhut)
Lobelia (ohne Blätter nicht genau bestimmbar ob cardinalis oder fulgens-Hybride)
dürfte Medicago sativa sein (Luzerne)
ne Oenanthe-Art (__ Wasserfenchel)
Alchemilla (welcher der rund hundert kleinen sehr ähnlichen Arten läßt sich selbst von Fachleuten nicht leicht bestimmen) (Frauenmantel)
? sieht Euphorbiamäßig aus, aber auch Hasenohrartig
Farn welcher so kaum bestimmbar
Sanguisorba (Wiesenknopf)
Utricularia vulgaris/minor (__ Wasserschlauch)
diese Asteraceae fällt mir gerade nicht ein


----------



## Majaberlin (26. Juni 2011)

*AW: Pflanzenrätsel zum Wochenende*

  Klasse! Danke, ich habe so wieder etwas dazugelernt!


----------



## Limnos (27. Juni 2011)

*AW: Pflanzenrätsel zum Wochenende*

Auflösung des Wochenrätsels

 1) __ Zwergbinse (Juncus ensifolius)
 2) __ Eisenhut (Aconitum napellus)
 3) Lobelie (Lobelia fulgens hybr.)
 4) __ Wiesen-Platterbse (Lathyrus vernus) Luzerne ist rotviolett
 5) Röhriger Fenchel (Oenanthe fistulosa)
 6) Weicher Frauenmantel (Alchemilla mollis) lt. Schild i.d. Gärtnerei!?
 7) Süße __ Wolfsmilch (Euphorbia dulcis)
 8) __ Sumpffarn (Thelypteris palustris) Wedel läuft lang und spitz aus, Fiederchen etwas "unordentlich"
 9) Großer Wiesenknopf (Sanguisorba officinalis)
10) Gemeiner __ Wasserschlauch (Utricularia vulgaris)
11) Echter __ Alant (Inula helenium) 

MfG.
Wolfgang


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (29. Juni 2011)

*AW: Pflanzenrätsel zum Wochenende*

Hi Wolfgang,

Lathyrus vernus ist das eine aber keine, die Frühlingsplatterbse blüht im März-Mai rotviolett, nie gelb. Die erkennbaren Blätter im Hintergrund passen auch nicht zur Frühlingsplatterbse, Von der Luzerne gibt es übrigens auch eine gelbblühende Unterart Medicaga sativa ssp. falcata,, da passen die recht zierlichen 3fiedrigen Blätter jedenfalls besser zu

MfG Frank


----------



## Limnos (29. Juni 2011)

*AW: Pflanzenrätsel zum Wochenende*

Hi Frank

Klar, ist ein Fehler von mir. Der deutsche Name stimmt, und es müsste Lathyrus pratensis heißen. In meinen Büchern (Fitter, Fitter, Blamey  und Schmeil Fitschen) wird der Sichelklee noch als eigene Art (M. falcata) und nicht als Unterart von Medicago sativa geführt. Der Rothmaler setzt den von Dir angeführten Namen in Klammern und räumt M. falcata auch Artstatus ein. Allerdings haben die Bücher dreißig bis fünfzig Jahre auf dem Buckel.

MfG.
Wolfgang


----------

